# My daughter just freaked me out!



## deelady (Jan 21, 2009)

I just put her to bed a couple of minutes ago (wich is never an issue, she loved bedtime!) and not even 5 mins later shes yelling and crying in bed! I go to her room thinking she spilt her bottle or something like that but when I go into her room she is staring at or by her closet saying...."talking! talking!" I don't know if she was pointing at her closet or a porcelyn doll next to it but she really seemed freaked out!  I turned on the closet light so she could see inside and she did not want to stay in her bed! (very unlike her) she just kept trying to tell me that something was talking!
I didn't know what to say other than its ok its just mommas TV down stairs.....but I know the volume was much too low for her to have heard that....but it was enough to calm her to lay back down.


I swear that doll was staring at me as I walked out the room!!!


Hmmmm any one have the number to Ghost Busters??


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 21, 2009)

Hun, I'm tellin' ya, have another, you will NEVER know with them which end is up!!!!!!!! 
 
Honest, in my experience, don't get used to anything they change on a dime!!!! 
I hate to say it but, welcome to terrible 2's???

(and 3's and 4's and 5's get a little better..........)


----------



## pdswife (Jan 21, 2009)

yeah...but then...the have the nerve to turn in to TEENAGERS!!!


----------



## Katie H (Jan 21, 2009)

My thoughts exactly, Trish.  Girls, save your energy for the teen years.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 21, 2009)

Sounds like Chucky, Id ditch the doll.  Would definitely freak me out..


----------



## deelady (Jan 21, 2009)

so the terrible twos start to hear voices?? Thats one aspect of it I never heard of....and I'm telling you girlfriend.....one is MORE than enough for us!!


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 21, 2009)

I can not STAND those dolls........


----------



## deelady (Jan 21, 2009)

The ones who whisper to you in the dark.....??


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 21, 2009)

I won't comment on this thread. I would only scare you more.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 21, 2009)

Depends on who _that_ doll might be....but the porcelain ones, with the flip flop eyelids....they creep me out worse then clowns...


----------



## deelady (Jan 21, 2009)

texasgirl said:


> I won't comment on this thread. I would only scare you more.


 

I'm a big girl....do share!


----------



## pdswife (Jan 21, 2009)

please do!  I love a good scare


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 21, 2009)

How old is she?  When my daughter was somewhere between 12 and 18 months old she was taking a nap.  Suddenly I heard her crying and went to check on her.  She was standing in the corner of her crib, pointing up at the shelves, crying out what sounded like, "Fresh!  Fresh!"  She was very upset.  I tried everything I could think of, but she just said, "No!  Fresh!"  I think she had just had a bad dream or night terrors.

Barbara


----------



## deelady (Jan 21, 2009)

Well she also went through a quick phase of night terrors as well around that age (shes two now) but she wasn't even in bed 15 mins yet....


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 21, 2009)

It is possible that she fell asleep quickly. Or maybe she saw a spider or a fly on the doll's face.  

I don't think my daughter ever had night terrors since that time, but I have them to this day. I've had some doozies, believe me!

Barbara


----------



## blissful (Jan 21, 2009)

Well I don't know if this will scare you more or comfort you but I hope it will comfort you. I had night terrors at age 2 and every year after that. I walked and talked in my sleep at every age from 2-12. My parents would wake me up in a cold shower and ask me if I knew who they were--note: don't do that. It's just a strong dream/nightmare. I'd be screaming, look at the fox, look at the fox......in the window......yet have no memory of my behavior. I'd walk around the house when I was little and asleep and my parents would have people over for a party and no one knew I was asleep, then, I'd wake up a few minutes later on the couch with no recollection of what had transpired. 
It didn't get any better really, nothing terrible happened, I just walked and talked in my sleep for many years. Even to the point of talking on the phone with my mom and not remembering it until I woke up, while I was in college. I'd call her back and tell her, mom, I remember I must have talked to you, what did we talk about.
I still have very vivid dreams, I still walk in my sleep, and I probably still talk in my sleep. It's just a very deep dream state, which means I'm sleeping deeply. Sleeping deeply is healthy for everyone. Mine just seemed very bizarre. 
Nothing bad has come of it, it's just a deep dream state. Be gentle and things will be okay. ~Bliss


----------



## deelady (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes it is possible she had already dozed off, but she was clearly telling me that something was talking over there because she was persistent about it! At least all seems quiet now.....

Hey TG....you have my curiosity up now!!


----------



## QSis (Jan 21, 2009)

Maybe your little daughter sees the same things my cat does that I don't.

I'm sorry she, and you, were so scared, dee.

Lee


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 21, 2009)

Sounds like a job for monster go away spray:
Monster Go Away! spray, all natural Monster Spray


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 21, 2009)

I just tend to believe when it is totally out of character.
One morning, when my oldest use to have to get up at 5 am to get on the bus, I would normally get up with him and watch bump in the night on nick in the morning. Well, I woke up when I heard him talking. Then as I was getting in there, the bus got there, he was looking at the couch dead in his tracks and turned slowly towards me and said, mom, you were just here, right? I said no, I just got up. He was WHITE and then had to go catch the bus. Well, when he came home, we went to pick up my youngest and as I did, he told me about sitting there and talking to me. He said I asked him about his bad dream, which had woke him up and he had told me about it and I told him that it would be okay, that he would sleep better tonight. Well, my youngest was in the back seat and quietly said, momma, that wasn't you? He was pale and shaking and tears were at the rim of his eyes. This is not anything like them, at all!! It never happened again and never before that. That house is the only one that, while taking pics of the before and after, one room had the white smoke around it. No other room did. No sun out to glare and no mirrors or anything to cause this. Other weird things happened there, but, were small. My son had dreams about my mom that night. He was only 5 when she died, he barely remembers her at all. But, the voice, he said, sounded like me and I'm the one that has the same tone as my mom. Coincidence or not, I don't know, it's the only time this ever happened around me and I'm not the kind of person to talk about these things. I just don't turn my back when I hear things like this from children. Now days, I wouldn't believe my boys, they would LOVE to do something to freak me out, but, not back then.


----------



## bglc32 (Jan 21, 2009)

Yikes!!! Dolls, clowns, flip flopping eyelids - they totally creep me out.


----------



## homecook (Jan 21, 2009)

I was going to mention night terrors also. It would only take 5-10 minutes after my ds would go to sleep that he would have them. Some nights they would last 15 minutes. They freaked me out. You just have to let them talk it out. My ds had them from the age of 2 til about 10. We would try to hold him down when he got really bad and he was bigger than I am. It was really a struggle. The doctor had told me he would be over it by the time he turned 5........that didn't happen. Fortunately he is 18 now and hasn't had them in some time. 

Barb


----------



## deelady (Jan 21, 2009)

texasgirl said:


> I just tend to believe when it is totally out of character.
> One morning, when my oldest use to have to get up at 5 am to get on the bus, I would normally get up with him and watch bump in the night on nick in the morning. Well, I woke up when I heard him talking. Then as I was getting in there, the bus got there, he was looking at the couch dead in his tracks and turned slowly towards me and said, mom, you were just here, right? I said no, I just got up. He was WHITE and then had to go catch the bus. Well, when he came home, we went to pick up my youngest and as I did, he told me about sitting there and talking to me. He said I asked him about his bad dream, which had woke him up and he had told me about it and I told him that it would be okay, that he would sleep better tonight. Well, my youngest was in the back seat and quietly said, momma, that wasn't you? He was pale and shaking and tears were at the rim of his eyes. This is not anything like them, at all!! It never happened again and never before that. That house is the only one that, while taking pics of the before and after, one room had the white smoke around it. No other room did. No sun out to glare and no mirrors or anything to cause this. Other weird things happened there, but, were small. My son had dreams about my mom that night. He was only 5 when she died, he barely remembers her at all. But, the voice, he said, sounded like me and I'm the one that has the same tone as my mom. Coincidence or not, I don't know, it's the only time this ever happened around me and I'm not the kind of person to talk about these things. I just don't turn my back when I hear things like this from children. Now days, I wouldn't believe my boys, they would LOVE to do something to freak me out, but, not back then.


 
I actually completely relate....I have pics also of a couple of perfect orbs next to her that I know were not reflections, and in each picture that the orbs are in my little one is looking right at it....also when she was very little she would out of the clear blue lift her arms up to the wall or nothing in particular as if she was asking to be picked up. Another time she was half awake smiling trying to hug the air over and over.....I just chaulked it up as a guardian angel since she never seemed frightened.

I'm sure tonight was most likely a dream....just caught me off guard how persistant she was.

as for the possibility of her sleep walking....thats why I keep her baby gate up in her doorway. I am alsways paranoid she will wake up half asleep and go too close to the stairs...she has never tried to climb it thank goodnes!


----------



## Constance (Jan 21, 2009)

Get rid of the doll.


----------



## deelady (Jan 21, 2009)

awwww but shes so pretty!  and I'm not even sure she was pointing at the doll...I'll see what happens. Oh and for the record shes not the type of doll where her eye lids move....shes completely hand painted


----------



## Katie H (Jan 21, 2009)

Might not even be the doll.  Do you have a nightlight in your daughter's room?  As a child, I remember seeing shadows in my room that scared the beejeepers out of me.  Perhaps, there's a play on light/shadows that caused your daughter's episode.  In a semi-sleep state, our minds can play tricks on us.


----------



## deelady (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes she has a night light, and this was basically the first time for her. Her night terrors ended a long time ago (well at least 6-8 months ago) and were very different from tonight, when she would have night terrors she was obviously asleep tonight she was awake. Also it was more of her hearing something which I can understand since she sleeps on her stomach so she wouldnt have been facing the closet area.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 22, 2009)

I can't add anything, dee, but wanted to mention I love the new
pic/avatar. She's a cutie!


----------



## RobsanX (Jan 22, 2009)

One time when I was a kid, I was on a trip to my grandparents house. That night I dreamed that I woke up in the middle of the night and peed in my suitcase. The next morning, all my clothes smelled like pee... I've never told anybody that story before...


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 22, 2009)

RobsanX said:


> One time when I was a kid, I was on a trip to my grandparents house. That night I dreamed that I woke up in the middle of the night and peed in my suitcase. The next morning, all my clothes smelled like pee... I've never told anybody that story before...




My son did that all the time!! We always had to watch him. He walked in his sleep all the time. He would go in the corner of his room, his closet, the hallway.............
We were told it was part of him being ADHD. Not all do it, but, some do.


----------



## babetoo (Jan 22, 2009)

when my son was young, he would get up in the night and once peeded in his closet. heard him and guided him back to bed. he had no memory of it.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 22, 2009)

babetoo said:


> when my son was young, he would get up in the night and once peeded in his closet. heard him and guided him back to bed. he had no memory of it.


My husband did that once and I remind him of it every chance I get!


----------



## RobsanX (Jan 22, 2009)

LOL! It was embarrassing at the time, but I can laugh about it now...


----------



## snack_pack85 (Jan 22, 2009)

when a was younger i had a small stuffed animal that spoke when you poked it's belly. i was sleeping one night and i heard it go off across the room. I shared a room with my mom at the time so I screamed for her and when she woke up the toy stopped talking. I told her what happened and she just told me to knock it off and go back to sleep. before she could finish her sentence though, the toy started up again. freaked her out more than it did me! We figured out later that the batteries were dying but that didnt stop me from ripping the doll to peices before i threw it out the next morning.


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Jan 22, 2009)

I'd ditch the doll...it could be nothing but you never know


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 22, 2009)

Gee, I am surprised that so many are placing so much emphasis on the doll. I would either create my own monster be gone spray or buy the product and make a big production before bed time, spraying (gee, it could be air freshener) all around and telling your sweetie, there now there will be no more monsters or anything scary in your bedroom again and that mommy and daddy are in the other room.


----------



## miniman (Jan 23, 2009)

Fisher's Mom said:


> My husband did that once and I remind him of it every chance I get!


 
My son went in the laundry basket!!!


----------



## Saraaaaa (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh my oh my, I am scared reading all the posts!! And I am alone at home tonight! I used to be afraid of dolls when I was a little girl (must have been one of those scary doll movies)...


----------



## jennifer75 (Jan 23, 2009)

deelady said:


> I swear that doll was staring at me as I walked out the room!!!
> 
> 
> Hmmmm any one have the number to Ghost Busters??


 
When I was 9, we had a rather large earthquake while I was at school.  I came home early and camped out in the den with my mother and brother while my dad stayed at work.  My mother agreed that my brother and I should sleep downstairs, in case of an aftershock she'd rather we were downstairs, and us too.  

I had to go up to my room to get my jammies on.  I went up, stuck my arm through the door, scared as all hell, and flipped on the light.  The first thing I saw as I peeked my head through was the porcelain doll my aunt had given me, sitting atop the shelp in the corner of the room, STARING AT ME.  Scared the living bajeezus out of me.  Today I can still remember, the look.  Horrible.


----------



## marigeorge (Jan 23, 2009)

I am convinced little kids hear and see things adults don't.


----------



## Alix (Jan 23, 2009)

Deelady, kids start to have abstract thought about 18 mos - 2 years so she is likely imagining things and hasn't grown up quite enough to distinguish reality from fantasy yet. 

If you are a faithful person I will tell you what works for us when the creepies start to get us jumpy. When my kids were young I would snuggle them and just do this myself out loud, now that they are older we snuggle and all visualize. I would talk about saying a prayer and asking the holy spirit to come and fill up the room we were in and push out anything that didn't belong there. We would imagine the room being filled with a lovely golden light and from there we would "push" that light into every nook and cranny of the house. We would "see" it in our heads as I talked us through the house. Everyone would sleep well after that. And our house has the most peaceful feeling when you walk in. Most folks who are upset or stressed when they get here take a big deep breath, sink into one of our couches and just settle. Works here. Maybe it will help you too.


----------



## Constance (Jan 23, 2009)

After my daughter was killed, we took her little boy, and he had a bad time with nightmares. He said something was coming in his window trying to make him be bad, so we got him a native American dream catcher and hung it in the window. It was something he could actually see that seemed to comfort him.


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 23, 2009)

have a picture of yourself and dad, too, if there is one..........and have it on their bedside.......when they wake up in the night they'll see it and  hopefully be comforted...........give them a big flashlight, too,  many kids that young don't have the resources to comfort themselves and sooth themselves  enough to go back to sleep.......bring the dolls out when they're older and definitely don't put clown dolls under the bed.........even that movie scared me as an adult..good luck!


----------



## blissful (Jan 23, 2009)

expatgirl said:


> have a picture of yourself and dad, too, if there is one..........and have it on their bedside.......when they wake up in the night they'll see it and hopefully be comforted!


in your halloween costumes!! (joke)


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jan 23, 2009)

I have no doubt that children see things that we do not. I had an amazing experience just last night: we have an art walk during high season in our little town every two weeks, and we had one last night. During art walks, I set up my paints in the gallery where my work is sold, and it's fun to chat with people while I work. A Mexican woman came up behind me last night, looked at the painting I was working on and gasped. It is a colorful picture of several skeletons (_calacas/catrinas) _having a merry time in a tree, e.g, one is riding a bike, one is taking a bath, one is holding a cluster of balloons,etc. The woman told me that she was driving with her granddaughter past a cemetary when the little girl was four. She cried out, "Grandma, stop! I want to play with those children!" Her grandma could see no children and said, "What children?" "The ones in the tree," she said. "and there's a balloon man there, too." Gulp.

So, I would take others' advice and try to comfort her - not by insisting she didn't hear or see anything, but by focusing on various ways to help her feel unafraid and safe, dependiing on your faith and inclinations. And I might ditch the doll, too.


----------



## babetoo (Jan 24, 2009)

Fisher's Mom said:


> My husband did that once and I remind him of it every chance I get!


 

you are so funny. have to admit his dad and i laughed at the time. now i have a picture of your husband in my head. shame on you.


----------

